# small double horn for 2x 3" driver



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello,

i made the smallest of five versions named Mini-Posaune,

here with expensive driver from scan speak,

superb soundstage, bass down 35 Hz.

A cheap way to test the double horn technology.

test driver cheap:
rear invers polarized
http://www.quint-audio.com/qaudio/files/tc9fd18-08_spec_sheet_rve3_0_100912.pdf
front driver
http://www.quint-audio.com/qaudio/files/tg9fd-10-08_spec_sheet_rve_2_0_090612.pdf

opinions, questions?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Those look very nice and unique! I bet they sound warm with the hump from 100-200Hz. Any ideas for the source of the 88Hz dip?


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello,
the opulent measurement depent on standing on a concret walk slap when measured near a wall.
if you place it on carpet and you move a bit from the wall you can reduce the bass as your taste,
on my night listening low level sessions i found classic sound very good.

The dip depents most on the mic measurement distanz, look the other measurements, same dip.
for the RDH20 Measurement 1 and 3 more distanz you can see what happens to the dips,
http://www.hm-moreart.de/119.htm
or new the Kangling same dip, and a better resolution same distanz, measurement 1 +3
http://www.hm-moreart.de/129.htm

The main key of the double horns are, lowest linear membran movement by interlacing,
if you analyse the single horns - the sum is astonishing.
also you will estimate +10 dB to much SPL between 100-200 Hz, because the presschamber is very small,
and the horn to small, but real you don´t.
The impedanz is more or less sensational for such construction.

Both facts made a superb Bass, and the AMP has nothing to do - no bass resonanz 
thats also a sound issue. Evident listenable.


----------

